# Can't Upgrade Uber App iPhone 5



## CrazyLady (Dec 8, 2014)

I tried to go into my Partner app on my iPhone 5 (personal) tonight and it prompted me to install an upgrade which I've done several times. I clicked install and nothing happens. I tried several times the I've close all the apps, rebooted, deleted Uber Partner and tried to reload the app and still NOTHING HAPPENS when I click installed. I'm very frustrated. Uber Support sent me the link to download the app but it will not install. I'm loosing money by the minute. ANY IDEAS!!!! I'm so screwed.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Take it as a sign to call it quits for Uber. You can't turn a profit driving UberX with the rates in Raleigh unless its surging.


----------



## CrazyLady (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for being so helpful IndyDriver as I next to my husband and his phone goes off with a FREAKING PING! Come on. I need real help here. Not hypocrisy! I know I can't make much but we got babies to feed. HELP!!!


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

CrazyLady said:


> Thanks for being so helpful IndyDriver as I next to my husband and his phone goes off with a FREAKING PING! Come on. I need real help here. Not hypocrisy! I know I can't make much but we got babies to feed. HELP!!!


Its the truth. You will make more delivering pizza. You guys are paying Uber to depreciate your cars at those rates.

Anyway, you have tried about everything I know to try. The only other thing I know is to do a hard reset of your phone. Hold the home and hold buttons for about 10 seconds and the phone will do a hard reset (you will know when it goes through because the screen will go black/apple logo will appear is if a normal reboot). This will not affect any data on the phone, is not the same as a factory restore.


----------



## CrazyLady (Dec 8, 2014)

I made $350 bucks via Uber in two days last weekend working when I want and around my other job. I'm good. I tried what you suggested (thanks) but it didn't work. I'm going to Lyft for now until we can figure this crap out.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

CrazyLady said:


> I made $350 bucks via Uber in two days last weekend working when I want and around my other job. I'm good. I tried what you suggested (thanks) but it didn't work. I'm going to Lyft for now until we can figure this crap out.


Surge driving can be a different story...you can still make money there. I am just trying to educate people on what Uber is doing to them at regular rates, not trying to aggravate. The only other thing I have heard is that some folks were having issues with the latest version of iOS (8.1.3) and Uber driver app. Stay on top of support, you can't be the only one having this issue. Good luck


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

CrazyLady said:


> I tried to go into my Partner app on my iPhone 5 (personal) tonight and it prompted me to install an upgrade which I've done several times. I clicked install and nothing happens. I tried several times the I've close all the apps, rebooted, deleted Uber Partner and tried to reload the app and still NOTHING HAPPENS when I click installed. I'm very frustrated. Uber Support sent me the link to download the app but it will not install. I'm loosing money by the minute. ANY IDEAS!!!! I'm so screwed.


If I am not mistaken, on iPhones IOS, when you click "INSTALL", it will install in the background. You will not see the install bar & progress just like on the Windows OS. Try again, click "INSTALL", wait a few minutes. Then tab the home button once. See if there is an Uber Partner icon (or whatever app you install). If there is, then it is installed and should work.


----------



## CrazyLady (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks UberDesson. I tried that. I've installed the upgrade so many times before. I'm not sure why this one is different but it's put me out of commission!
IndyDriver - I just upgraded to 8.1.3 and I think that is what broke my phone and Uber. GRRR! So not happy! Big night tomorrow night and I'm going to be missing out. Lyft is just not as big here in this area.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

That sucks, because there is no way to roll an iPhone back to a previous version of iOS.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

CrazyLady said:


> Thanks UberDesson. I tried that. I've installed the upgrade so many times before. I'm not sure why this one is different but it's put me out of commission!
> IndyDriver - I just upgraded to 8.1.3 and I think that is what broke my phone and Uber. GRRR! So not happy! Big night tomorrow night and I'm going to be missing out. Lyft is just not as big here in this area.


I have iPhone 5c with 8.1.3 iOS and have no problem with the latest Uber app. Anyway, once I had an issue with my app and took it to local Uber office and the staff there reinstalled my app using her admin account. No problem ever since. So if there is a local office nearby, go there and have your app reinstalled by the staff there.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Its the truth. You will make more delivering pizza. You guys are paying Uber to depreciate your cars at those rates.


That is true. But you live in Indiana.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

CrazyLady said:


> I tried to go into my Partner app on my iPhone 5 (personal) tonight and it prompted me to install an upgrade which I've done several times. I clicked install and nothing happens. I tried several times the I've close all the apps, rebooted, deleted Uber Partner and tried to reload the app and still NOTHING HAPPENS when I click installed. I'm very frustrated. Uber Support sent me the link to download the app but it will not install. I'm loosing money by the minute. ANY IDEAS!!!! I'm so screwed.


You've got to wait about 15 min. This is so stupid - it doesn't tell you when it is complete. You just have to hit upgrade install and wait. It could take a while. It gets upgraded frequently just when you want to go online or in between pings. It happened to me the other day after I dropped off a pax and it took so long I just went home for the day. They've had at least 3 upgrades this past week.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> That is true. But you live in Indiana.


We've got better rates than Raleigh...


----------



## CrazyLady (Dec 8, 2014)

DenverDiane - that exactly what I ended up doing. Backed up the phone with iTunes, wiped it, reloaded Uber and it's working. Then I tried to restore my iPhone and now iTunes won't work. It keeps telling me I have to upgrade iTunes and I upgraded it but it give me the same stupid message. But at least I'm working (Uber) again. Thanks all!!!


----------

